# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  κουζινα που ριχνει τον γενικο

## personaldrummer

καλησπερα παιδια μια ερωτηση...η κουζινα του σπιτιου μου δειχνει να λειτουργει κανονικα (το ρολοι της κτλ κτλ )ομως οταν παω να ανοιξω τον φουρνο πεφτει ο γενικος...τι μπορει να ειναι?η πιο σωστα τι ξεκιναμε να κοιταμε πρωτα?απο τι θα αρχισω?

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν λες "γενικός" μήπως εννοείς το ρελέ διαρροής;

----------


## personaldrummer

> Όταν λες "γενικός" μήπως εννοείς το ρελέ διαρροής;



ναι φιλε μου..εσυ τι θα κοιταζες πρωτα?τι περιμενεις να βρεις?

----------


## Fixxxer

Ο φουρνος ειναι ξεχωριστος απ τα "ματια" η ειναι μαζι σαν μια κλασσικη κουζινα?
Στο κανει και οταν ανοιγεις τα "ματια" της κουζινας?

----------


## personaldrummer

> Ο φουρνος ειναι ξεχωριστος απ τα "ματια" η ειναι μαζι σαν μια κλασσικη κουζινα?
> Στο κανει και οταν ανοιγεις τα "ματια" της κουζινας?



ειναι μια κλασικη κουζινα..νομιζω το κανει και οταν αναψεις τα ματια...

----------


## FILMAN

Πρέπει να το σιγουρέψεις όμως. Συνήθως είναι διαρροή σε αντιστάσεις, αλλά όχι πάντα.

----------


## geoek4

Πολλα μπορει να ειναι φιλος..μπορει να θελει αντικατασταση καποια αντισταση ειτε του φουρνου, ειτε των ματιων...μπορει απλα ομως να εχει πιασει υγρασια και να σου ριχνει τον ρελέ οπως εκανε σε εμενα..
Ενα απλο που μπορεις να κανεις χωρις να λυσεις την κουζινα ειναι το εξης: (ετσι εκανα στην δικη μου)

Ριχνεις γενικο...Εκει που ειναι συνδεδεμενη στην παροχη, ξεσυνδεεις την γειωση. Αναβεις γενικο, αναβεις τον φουρνο στους μεγιστους βαθμους, και την αφηνεις 30-40 λεπτα να ζεσταθει μεχρι να πιασει τους μεγιστους βαθμους. 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΜΗΝ ΠΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ ΟΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΤΟΣ Η ΓΕΙΩΣΗ, ΘΑ ΣΕ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕΙ.
Μετα απο 30-40 λεπτα, κλεινεις τον φουρνο, ριχνεις γενικο, συνδεεις την γειωση..Αναβεις γενικο και δοκιμαζεις πλεον αν σου ξαναριχνει τον ρελε

----------


## GR_KYROS

Σωστός ο Γιώργος….

Ομοιοπαθής.....

----------


## geoek4

> Ομοιοπαθής.....




χεχε κάπως ετσι μαθαίνουμε ολοι  :OK:

----------


## personaldrummer

> χεχε κάπως ετσι μαθαίνουμε ολοι



παιδια τελικα μονο ο φουρνος μας κανει την ζημια και οχι τα ματια...αρα?

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Κι εγώ το έχω συναντήσει αυτό μετά από καθάρισμα του εσωτερικού του φούρνου. Πήρε υγρασία κάπου και έριχνε το ρελέ. Όπως είπε ο Γιώργος λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Χωρίς γείωση να δουλέψει να στεγνώσει αλλά ΜΗΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑΣ οσο λειτουργει χωρις γείωση.

----------


## thanasisxask

Καμένη αντισταση στο φουρνο ειναι... Τωρα ποια είναι? Βρες με τις επιλογες του διακοπτη της κουζινας και με το ρελε...

----------


## personaldrummer

ειστε ωραιοι!!εβγαλα την γειωση και την αφησα να δουλευει στο φουλ για κανα μισαωρο και μολις την εβαλα στην θεση της την γειωση λειτουργησε κανονικα χωρις να ριξει τον ρελε!ευχαριστω πολυ..

----------


## MAIKLKF

Αν και μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό να ρίχνει για πλάκα το γενικό χωρίς να υπάρχει βλάβη ποτέ δεν θα επέτρεπα στο σπίτι μου μια τέτοια βλάβη να πέφτει με το παραμικρό 
1) Η Συσκευές είναι τριτοκοσμικές τεχνικά που το κάνουν αυτό και καμία ασφάλεια δεν παρέχουν 
2) Η Εγκατάσταση μέσα στην κουζίνα είναι τόσο πρόχειρη που απορώ ακόμα πως δεν έχουμε χάση Ανθρώπους χάρη στο βωμό του κέρδους  έτσι απλά όλα από κίνα και τα εργοστάσια και η τεχνίτες - Εργάτες κ.τ.λ (Άνεργη ) η δική μας Άνθρωποι της διπλανής πόρτας να μην έχουνε δουλειά ΩΡΑΊΑ 

στο θέμα μας Τώρα Ποτέ Μην βάζετε Ηλεκτρικές Συσκευές στην παροχή του δικτύου αν πρώτα δεν της  ελέγχουν τεχνικό συνεργείο για την καταλληλότητα τους και τα χρήματα του ελέγχου να τα αφαιρούν  απο την αγορά του 

Συμβουλή Για την ασφάλεια σας θα πρέπει στης κουζίνες μέσα όλα τα καλώδια να είναι σιλικόνης ειδικά για υψηλές θερμοκρασίες 
               Να μήν είναι εκτεθειμένες επαφές σε υγρά που πιθανών να υπερχειλίσουν από  τα μάτια της κουζίνας 
               Να είναι Σωστά τοποθετημένα και μονωμένα με ειδική μονωτική ταινία και όχι χύμα στο χύμα μέσα πεταμένα

----------

